# Nagios check_dns missing? - Solved!

## wlchase

We're setting up Nagios on a nice Gentoo box, kernel 2.6, to monitor those flaky Windoze machines  :Laughing:   but I'm running up against a problem.

I can't seem to get the Nagios "check_dns" function built! 

I started with the vanilla 1.3.1 plugins, and then I tried the nagios-plugins-1.4, then the source tarball for 1.4, but I never end up with check_dns in /usr/nagios/libexec.

Where am I taking a wrong turn here?

TIA!

BillLast edited by wlchase on Tue Feb 22, 2005 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _john

Hi,

did you install nagios from source code or did you use emerge?

----------

## wlchase

I used the Gentoo package via emerge.... 

I saw it was using an older set of plugins, then emerged the 1.4  set, saw it still didn't have check_dns, so I tried building the stock 1.4 set from sourceforge, and it ended up building the same set. (!?)

I have since downloaded a perl version from NagiosExchange, and gotten it working, but it breaks some of the compatibility with the contrib progs (which I'm not using right now). I'm wondering what else I might be missing..... I guess I'll find out when I try to "check" something else and end up with an error like I did with check_dns.

Bill

----------

## slam_head

You probably need to set your USE in your make.conf.    Here are some USE variables you'll probably want to use.

nagios-dns nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh

----------

## wlchase

That looks like that may be it!

I added them and am running an "emerge --newuse" and it looks like it'll pick stuff up... if so, I'll count this baby solved... and remember to check the USE flags b4 I install new stuff from now on!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks, slam_head!

Bill

----------

## slam_head

In the future you can do an

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv package

 

that will show you the dependencies your using and the ones available.

----------

## wlchase

That did, indeed, do the trick! 

And thanks for the tip..... so many things to learn about each distro!

And, not to sound like a suck-up, the Gentoo community is at least as important as the distro itself in my decision to make it "my distro."  :Embarassed: 

Bill

----------

